# DIY SLR lenses for iPhone



## letusdiy (Feb 25, 2010)

I've been trying to learn a bit more about the optics involved in mid-  to pro-level cameras, and I've been finding that getting out the tools  and doing some hacking serves as a great mechanism for instruction. Just  recently the idea of optical couplers - that is, a system to transmit  light from one optical device to another to make an image - has gotten  my attention.

Mainly just to see if it was possible (and to teach  myself about optical couplers), I thought I'd try my hand at building  an adapter so I could attach SLR lenses to my iPhone. The result is  pretty cheesy, but nevertheless - I present to you, the Phone-O-Scope:






more info
DIY SLR lenses for iPhone -----LetusDIY.ORG|DIY Everything here


----------



## gardy90 (Feb 25, 2010)

any pics from it?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 25, 2010)

That has to be one of the dumbest things I've ever seen... even more-so than the magnetic stick-on lenses for camera phones.


----------



## Santa Gertrudis (Feb 25, 2010)

Why did I buy a DSLR? I could have just bought a lens for my iPhone! Who knew?

Will this be considered an "App"?


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 25, 2010)

Throwing the image through more glass will only decrease image quality


----------



## DennyCrane (Feb 25, 2010)

This was a bad idea and whoever thought of it should feel bad.


----------



## CoRNDoG R6 (Feb 25, 2010)

^^^I think DennyCrane's avatar says it all!!!


----------



## Santa Gertrudis (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm just wondering how slow you can hand hold it. I'm sure the duct tape works as well or better than VR. :lmao:


----------



## gardy90 (Feb 25, 2010)

Santa Gertrudis said:


> I'm just wondering how slow you can hand hold it. I'm sure the duct tape works as well or better than VR. :lmao:


----------



## tdiprincess (Feb 25, 2010)

Well they said, "we can DIY EVERYTHING!!" :meh:


----------



## mrmacedonian (Feb 25, 2010)

gardy90 said:


> Santa Gertrudis said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just wondering how slow you can hand hold it. I'm sure the duct tape works as well or better than VR. :lmao:



:lmao:


----------



## MrRamonG (Feb 25, 2010)

Chalk that up there with the bottomless barf bag.


----------



## rppaint (Feb 25, 2010)

Why is it so dumb?  Don't people get creative with pin hole cams?  Don't new inventions and innovations come from ideas like this?

I wonder if the person that put an actual cam in a phone was made fun of like this.

I don't know if anyone on this forum has worked with prototypes but I have seen a few made from duct tape and cardboard that later went into production.


----------



## mrmacedonian (Feb 25, 2010)

I think people are commenting moreso about how absurd it is to tape a SLR zoom lens onto an iPhone.

I'm sure Apple will jump right on this though.


----------



## Santa Gertrudis (Feb 26, 2010)

mrmacedonian said:


> I think people are commenting moreso about how absurd it is to tape a SLR zoom lens onto an iPhone.



Precisely


----------



## gardy90 (Feb 26, 2010)

i still wana see pics! haha


----------



## KD5NRH (Feb 26, 2010)

rppaint said:


> Why is it so dumb?  Don't people get creative with pin hole cams?  Don't new inventions and innovations come from ideas like this?



Yep, there are people who pay good money for a Holga when they could get a Polaroid from a flea market and mod it to 120 for less money, and get good results.

For that matter, there are people who pay a per minute rate to have someone talk dirty to them on the phone, when all they'd have to do is call on my day off and try to sell me something, and I'll talk dirtier than any of those girls for free.



> I don't know if anyone on this forum has worked with prototypes but I have seen a few made from duct tape and cardboard that later went into production.



I've seen a lot of production items that were of lesser quality than the original cardboard, epoxy and stuff-dug-out-of-the-trashcan proof-of-concept models, too.


----------



## usayit (Feb 26, 2010)

DennyCrane said:


> This was a bad idea and whoever thought of it should feel bad.



You think that's bad...

From the same site.

DIY romote control cover by condom -----LetusDIY.ORG|DIY Everything here


Try explaining that one to a girl you take home... or the guys that come over to watch the game... I bet no one will want to touch  your remote.  I hope people are smart enough not to use the lubbed ones.


----------



## usayit (Feb 26, 2010)

gardy90 said:


> i still wana see pics! haha



Samples on the website..


----------



## reznap (Feb 26, 2010)

usayit said:


> gardy90 said:
> 
> 
> > i still wana see pics! haha
> ...



Yes there were.  I could get those results with my s1500 if I dropped it a few times and smeared vaseline on my lens.

I'm not dogging the DIY crowd either... just kinda anti-smartphone.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Feb 26, 2010)

this reminds me of a thread....


----------

